# Gothic anniversary



## maritimeradio (Nov 11, 2016)

I am looking for any information on how to contact Roger Cliffe, R/O aboard SS Gothic MAUQ during the 1968 fire in the South Pacific.

In preparation for the 50th anniversary of this disaster (August 2018) I am expanding the information available at http://maritimeradio.org/in-distress/gothic-fire/ and will also be operating special event station ZM50MAUQ on HF CW (and a little SSB) throughout August.

Members of this forum may also be interested in the account of the fire written by 40th Engineer Tony Clark, which I published recently at http://maritimeradio.org/in-distress/gothic-fire/face-to-face-with-disaster/.

Thank you for any assistance you can provide.

Neil Sanderson, Editor, maritimeradio.org


----------



## Steal (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello Neil. Sorry I’m a couple of years late. My name is Steve Allen. I was 7th engineer on the Gothic at the time of the fire, promoted to 5th engineer afterwards. Contrary to some reports, I stayed with the ship until she was scrapped. That is, I sailed on her to NZ and return,then on the final trip via the Cape and Australia to Taiwan where we left her in Kaohsiung for scrap. 
I have lived in Australia (Darwin) for many years. Now retired.
Steve.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking at the picture on Radio communication with SS Gothic | Maritime Radio of the R/O.
Roger was at N E S W T when I was there in the mid 60s just before it closed.


----------

